# Brancher mon Mac sur ma télé.



## CessnaBoss (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'aimerais savoir tout ce qu'il me faut que je puisse brancher mon MBP 15 pouces sur ma télé, je me suis pas mal baladé mais j'arrive pas à trier les informations enfin je suis un peu perdu à vrai dire :/
Je pense être vague en disant " Brancher mon mac sur ma télé. " mais je débute enfin bon voilà 

MERCI BEAUCOUP D'AVANCE


----------



## edd72 (28 Mai 2011)

Il faudrait déjà savoir ce que ta télé possède comme connectique d'entrée?
Si tu ne sais pas, indique-nous la marque et le modèle précis de ta télé.

Au passage, quelle est l'année de ton MBP15? (pour savoir si c'est du miniDisplayPort ou du DVI)


----------



## CessnaBoss (28 Mai 2011)

Et bien en effet, je ne sais pas trop, ma télé est une THOMSON 21DG170G  
C'est encore une à tubes cathodiques 
Mon MBP date de Septembre 2010  

Merci à toi !


----------



## edd72 (28 Mai 2011)

D'accord, donc c'est une télé qui a une péritel mais aucune connectique numérique (DVI, HDMI ni même VGA).

Du coup ça complique un peu les choses et je ne sais pas si niveau qualité le jeu en vaut la chandelle...
On peut penser à ça: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB572Z/A et derrière une convertisseur VGA (numérique) vers Péritel (analogique). Ca ne va pas être terrible... (et ça va te couter cher pour pas grand chose)

Je crois que le mieux est que tu attendes d'avoir une télé "moderne"...
Tu voulais brancher ton Mac sur ta TV pour faire quoi?


----------



## CessnaBoss (29 Mai 2011)

Ah oui en effet :/
Pour tout te dire, je suis un gros fan de séries, et je les regarde sur mon Mac mais je voulais les regarder sur ma télé pour être un peu plus loin de l'écran tout en voyant plus grand, en plus je regarde en VOSTFR alors je pense que mes yeux en prennent un coup quand je lis pendant des heures les sous-titres 
Mais ce n'est pas grave, cette télé, c'est celle de ma chambre, j'en ai une plus moderne on va dire, c'est une Samsung Series 7 LED 3D, elle date de Noel environ.
Dis moi si tu as besoin de plus d'infos sur cette télé pour me conseiller, j'irai chercher dans les papiers 

Encore merci


----------



## edd72 (29 Mai 2011)

Si j'en crois la fiche de Samsung: http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/...dex.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification

Tu as ça:


Entrée composante (Y / Pb / Pr)
Entrée composite (AV)
Ethernet (Réseau local)
Casque
HDMI x 4 (v1.4 avec 3D, Audio Return Channel)
Entrée PC (D-Sub)
2 entrées audio
USB x 2
Péritel x 2
Donc plusieurs possibilités (VGA -D-Sub-, HDMI), le mieux serait l'HDMI qui aurait l'avantage de véhiculer aussi le son. 

Il te faut donc un adaptateur miniDisplayPort->HDMI qui gère le son, par exemple http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H2773/Adaptateur%C2%A0Mini%C2%A0DisplayPort%C2%A0vers%C2%A0HDMI?mco=MjI0Mzk2MjE Derrière il faudra prévoir un cable hdmi male-male.

-> Vérifier auprès du vendeur que l'audio passera bien avec ce câble (pas 100% sûr vu que certains câble propose en sus un jack numérique dessus)


----------



## CessnaBoss (31 Mai 2011)

Oui voilà, j'ai ça sur la télé 
Et donc le miniDisplayPort que tu m'as conseillé prend en charge le son, c'est sûr ?
Je pense aller faire mes achats ce week end 
Et comment tu sais s'il faut prendre un câble HDMI mâle mâle ou mâle femelle ? 
Pour résumer j'ai besoin de deux choses : 
- le miniDisplayPort
- le câble mâle mâle tout en m'assurant que l'audio passera bien ?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (31 Mai 2011)

Ici, un sujet sur le son via HDMI sur un MBP: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pas-de-son-sur-television-macbook-hdmi-639142.html
On y parle plutot de celui-ci pour le son: http://store.apple.com/us/product/H1824ZM/A?mco=MTgxMzM1NzE

Le câble HDMI-HDMI (en gros la rallonge), tu n'en as pas forcément besoin, ça dépend si tu as assez de longueur entre ton Mac et ta TV (via le cable MiniDiplayPort->HDMI)
Enfin, vu que http://store.apple.com/us/product/H1824ZM/A?mco=MTgxMzM1NzE a du HDMI femelle et que tu doit avoir aussi une prise femelle sur ta TV, il va te falloir quand même un mâle-mâle.


----------



## CessnaBoss (31 Mai 2011)

Ah j'ai enfin compris un truc, tu m'arrêtes si je me trompe, mais mâle c'est le câble qui comble la fente de l'entrée femelle HDMI ?
Quand je me relis je me trouve un peu limite mais bon, je sais pas comment expliquer 
Du coup je vais mettre le miniDisplayPort sur mon Mac, je vais mettre le câble mâle mâle entre l'HDMI femelle du miniDisplayPort et l'HDMI femelle de ma télé pour avoir de la longueur ? 
Et aussi parce que HDMI femelle vers HDMI femelle ça peut pas marcher il faut du mâle pour tout relier ! 
Tu m'as compris ? 

Et le miniDisplayPort que tu m'as conseillé n'est disponible que sur L'Apple Store US ?


----------



## edd72 (1 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est ça.

Pour les dispos et modèles de cables capables de véhiculer l'audio, je te conseille de voir avec les spécialistes (moi je ne le suis pas). Je sais juste qu'il faut y faire attention, sans quoi tu n'auras que l'image.


----------



## CessnaBoss (1 Juin 2011)

D'accord, eh bien je te remercie énormément, je vais aller me renseigner, je mettrai les références du meilleur miniDisplayPort vers HDMI qui prend en charge image + son 

A très vite


----------



## thieuma (4 Juin 2011)

Je profite de ce topic pour rebondir .... 
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un MBP 15' (dernière génération avec le port Thunderbolt) que je souhaite brancher sur ma TV. Une sony bravia kdl-46ex500, LCD avec des ports HDMI. 

Mon port étant "Thunderbolt", quel adaptateur utilisé ? Le Mini-Display vers HDMI est il toujours adapté à cette nouvelle génération de port ?

Y a t'il des retours d'expérience ?


----------



## thieuma (8 Juin 2011)

En réponse à ma question çi dessus et pour ceux qui se poserais les mêmes questions:
J'ai acheté ça: http://www.amazon.fr/DisplayPort-AU...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1307527870&sr=1-1

Et ça fonctionne nickel !


----------



## poupette-maud (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, bonjour!!

Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez méclairer un peu... 
Voilà, je regarde la télé sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas accès au chaines TF1, M6, W9 entre autres... Ha et puis je souhaiterai savoir si il y a un logiciel comme Publisher mais pour Mac???
Et j'ai essayé de trouver dans les anciennes discutions mais je n'ai rien trouvé... 
Comment faire????

merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2011)

poupette-maud a dit:


> Bonjour, bonjour!!
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez méclairer un peu...
> Voilà, je regarde la télé sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas accès au chaines TF1, M6, W9 entre autres... Ha et puis je souhaiterai savoir si il y a un logiciel comme Publisher mais pour Mac???
> ...



Bonsoir.

Tu aurais dû ouvrir plutôt de nouveaux fils pour tes deux questions, car la première est en marge du sujet traité ici et la seconde carrément hors-sujet (normal, faut bien débuter... )

Pour les alternatives à Publisher, juste deux noms pour te guider : *Pages*, de la suite iWork d'Apple, et *Scribus* (celui-ci est gratuit).


----------

